# Airev-Banos De Fortuna



## jacquigem (Jan 23, 2018)

Stayed here last saturday night . Handy for Baths which should not be missed at 5E per person entry 

N 38°12'50",  W 1°06'40"

Little pricey at 9e plus 4 for electric if needed but safe level and amazing views .


----------



## Byronic (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't wish to appear as to be giving out negative vibes but, 9€ a little pricey!!!!
I'd expect the site fees to be thrown in along with that!


----------



## kenspain (Jan 23, 2018)

We always stay in the car park by the baths when we go there .:wave:


----------

